# Chickies first time out loose in the yard today!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am such a...well...chicken when it comes to turning my young ones out in the yard. Even Ebenezer, my 7 y/o was saying mom, its time and these are HIS babies. So here they are, enjoying themselves so much! And, of course, having to get cuddle time with their favorite little boy. My rooster and my leghorn hens were much nicer than I expected, too!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG! What a sweet sweet picture! I know everyone can't let their chickens roam, but it is so gratifying to see them flourish in a free range environment. We have game fowl and sex-links, and they all go where ever they want to. They are so healthy and happy and we enjoy watching them, don't ever let anyone tell you chickens are boring. They are hilarious.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! I agree 100%! I had never been around chickens until I decided i wanted to raise my own eggs about 15 years ago. They quickly became some of my absolute favorite animals!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful chickens! They look so happy to be exploring!

We let our chickens free range, even the mommas and their new babies. Everyone seems to get along for the most part. We just had a momma come out of nowhere with 14 chicks yesterday! She was hiding in the bushes! They are adorable, but we don't really need 14 more chickens lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! Today they are acting like its not just their second day free! Happy as can be! I LOVE when I have a broody...raising those kids is all on her! Lol A momma hen is just the best at protecting those tiny ones! Congrats on the 14 new babies... even if you didn't need them! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister lets are batches of chicks out earlier and earlier every year. I think the ones this year were free range 24/7 before they were fully feathered. Lol.

They are really pretty  We just have the regular old barred rock and rhode island red :/


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I gotta admit I was tempted with my newest ones... they are only a couple of weeks old. Lol My cats would have them eaten in about a day though. 

Oh, they are all beautiful (and I am quite partial to barred rocks). I think my white leghorns are just stunning and it doesn't get any more "regular old..." than that!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I love chickens. You'rs are so cute and healthy looking. Looking after them never gets boring and I always say thankyou girls when I collect the eggs. Each collection I am in awe of how they can produce a meal of several different types depending on your cooking skills every single day...nearly.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! They get lots of love from all of us. It's funny because I actually get excited for every single egg. Lol It doesn't matter how many I have collected over the years, they still just amaze me. Like you said, their uses are almost unlimited! And even the most expensive, free range, organic, pasture raised, store eggs just can't compare.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I have had my 3 hens and a young rooster for a month now, but they are not laying eggs. My orange one is supposed to be too old but the two sisters should be. I am giving them laying pellets, some cottage cheese or yogurt and grains each day. It is warm now. Why no eggs?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sometimes the stress of moving to a new place makes them stop laying for quite awhile. Are they free range? If so they could also be hiding their eggs somewhere. My girls are the worst about doing that!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Idahogoats said:


> I have had my 3 hens and a young rooster for a month now, but they are not laying eggs. My orange one is supposed to be too old but the two sisters should be. I am giving them laying pellets, some cottage cheese or yogurt and grains each day. It is warm now. Why no eggs?


If you are home all day on a weekend or something, be sure to listen closely for a bunch of loud clucking, what I call "the egg celebration" many hens do it. It sounds different than there other vocalizations. This may help to lead you to their secret location (which can be in the most shocking of places!)


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

They are in a coup. I have cats and two of them are aggressive. I am afraid they would try to kill them, we have 4 feral that live in our loft. Should I worry?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is my rooster who is pretty scraggly. He was roaming free around Clarkston where they are outlawed. His feathers were so beautiful when he first came. They all get along great.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My cats will kill a baby if they get the chance but wouldn't dream of touching a grown chicken. In fact, they tend to be afraid of the grown ones. Yeah, your rooster is definitely moulting. Poor guy will be beautiful again before too long.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does their coop have a run attached? They may need a bit more sunlight to trigger laying. 

I agree, haven't had a cat take out an adult full size chicken ever before, plus the rooster should exhibit some protective instincts if they try.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Idahogoats said:


> I have had my 3 hens and a young rooster for a month now, but they are not laying eggs. My orange one is supposed to be too old but the two sisters should be. I am giving them laying pellets, some cottage cheese or yogurt and grains each day. It is warm now. Why no eggs?


What is the protein in their pellet? Several of our ladies need a higher protein to be happy layers. We use an all flock here and just have oyster shell on the side for them. You can also try tuna, macarel or other high protein things like that. Some do canned cat food but that isnt a good all the time food for them... kinda when they are sick and need a quick boost imo. They love meat scraps. Yes i will put out chicken carcasses every once in a while and mine devour it.

Those combs are very not bright. Have you checked them good for lice and mites since you said the roo was losin feathers badly? Are the others doin it too? Maybe molting and that will stop egg makin cause makin new feathers takes all the extra protein. Are they goin out in a run? They need daylight and a lot of it to make eggs too.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I have that DE dirt to take care of mites. I am giving them yogurt, cottage cheese and some dry cat good as well as dry hen pellets. I will try some tuna. So you think they would scare the cats? I am afraid for them.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Only the rooster is losing feathers. The other three hens are fine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The one hen in the photo has a pale comb which could be a parasite issue. DE is not going to cut it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Idahogoats said:


> I have that DE dirt to take care of mites. I am giving them yogurt, cottage cheese and some dry cat good as well as dry hen pellets. I will try some tuna. So you think they would scare the cats? I am afraid for them.


De is ok for preventative sometimes sometimes not. But most of the time it will not get rid of mites. And you have to clean the whole coop really well if they do have mites. Dusting powders need be done more than once as well. Try only pelleted feed and tuna or scrambled eggs. The other things while good for calcium are not good for protein. And anything other than pellets they get takes away from the needed nutrients in the pellet. Game bird or an all flock of at least 18% protein is a good feed for them right now. It can be fed all the time too. Only one way to see what the cats and chickens together will do. Let em out and watch them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep a hose or water gun close by the first day you let them out to ease your mind about the kitties


----------

